# mais mais je le(s) connais !



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

Allez un petit sujet pour ce d&#233;pendre ... prenez une photo, un dessins, une pochette de disque (enfin ce que vous voulez du moment qu'il n'y a pas de retouche) et et dite nous qui vous reconnaissez dessus ...

je commence :







Roberto, bobby, sonny et grug ont poser pour cette pochette !

edit : il y a m&#234;me backcat !


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

Mais Elis !

Qu'est-ce que tu fais l&#224; ?


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

..ok !!! 

...Amok et la Mouette (en second plan)


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

ou alors.....

Grug et ToumaÏ


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas proscrit les attaques personnelles ?


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas proscrit les attaques personnelles ?



du moment que c'est pas le respect de la charte


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas proscrit les attaques personnelles ?




.....non !


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2007)

Trop facile comme jeu :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est qui Giorgio ? Il est sur macg ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

Dr&#244;le de sujet&#8230; :mouais:

Allez, vite fait : 


























Et on finit par le plus beau. 






​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2007)

Grug ? ...


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> du moment que c'est pas le respect de la charte



Il fallait évidemment lire : du moment que cela respecte la charte !


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il fallait évidemment lire : du moment que cela respecte la charte !




..;ah zut ...pour une fois qu'on avait le feu vert   ....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2007)

> Message effac&#233;





> Message effac&#233;





> Message effac&#233;





> Message effac&#233;



Vous reconnaissez Nephou ?


----------



## béné (29 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Trop facile comme jeu :



rrrhoooo supermoquette...en VRAI!!!:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2007)

béné a dit:


> rrrhoooo supermoquette...en VRAI!!!:love:



C'est vrai que la ressemblance est frappante...


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Grug ? ...



pompeur


----------



## tweek (29 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Trop facile comme jeu :
> 
> SM image



"From here to eternity"...


----------



## Zyrol (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok ? ça vient de là ?







BD L'incal...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Grug ? ...


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Grug ? ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>



là je sais, c'est melounette qui a un orgasme...


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> l&#224; je sais, c'est melounette qui a un orgasme...



Et c'est qui au dessus de Melounette ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

_&#8211; Ne voyez pas l&#224; dedans le fantasme de l'homme mais plut&#244;t le d&#233;lire de l'artiste, n'est-ce pas ?...
&#8211; Non, non, Pierre, je ne peux pas dire que je n'aime pas&#8230; Mais je ne comprends pas l'intervention de cette grosse dame &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du cochon 
&#8211; C'est cela, oui. C'est cela. L&#224;, Th&#233;r&#232;se, je me rends compte que je vous ai bien moins r&#233;ussie que le porc&#8230;
_
 A peu de choses pr&#232;s


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4152255 a dit:
			
		

>



Euh... laisse moi deviner...


sonnyboy et princesse Tatav?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Qui est o&#249; ?  



(D&#233;sol&#233; Roberta )


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153689 a dit:
			
		

> Qui est où ?
> 
> 
> 
> (Désolé Roberta )



sonny est a droite. On le reconnait à son gros cigare.


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2007)

_streets of New-York_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

dédicace à lila :love: 





je crois reconnaitre ce doigt célèbre sur l'ile de beauté


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2007)

_ah ? moi sur l'ile de beaut&#233;, je ne connais qu'amour et amiti&#233; fid&#232;le&#8230; que ce soit du golfe d'ajaccio, du capo tafunatu aux c&#244;tes d&#233;chir&#233;es de l'Ile Rousse&#8230; 

edit : quoique je reconnais bien l&#224; le salut des bergers aux randonneurs du GR20&#8230; 

edit 2 : kevin shields remix : tapette va ! :love:
_


----------



## Melounette (1 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> là je sais, c'est melounette qui a un orgasme...


Ah, on veut une autre petite image dans son TDB ? Coupé en rondelles ? Avé de la vinaigrette ?



starmac a dit:


> Et c'est qui au dessus de Melounette ?


Mon MBP.


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> dédicace à Lila :love:



.... :mouais: faut vraiment que je me fasse lifter


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> je crois reconnaitre  ce doigt célèbre sur l'ile de beauté




....moi c'est le costard que j'ai reconnu


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .... :mouais: faut vraiment que je me fasse lifter



on dit pas "lifter" quand il s'agit du prépuce...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153689 a dit:
			
		

> Qui est où ?
> 
> (Désolé Roberta )





bonne question, je suis où ?


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bonne question, je suis où ?




....tu cours a oilpé à côté de Sonny©.... 

...te reveilles pas ...on veut connaître la suite  :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> on dit pas "lifter" quand il s'agit du prépuce...



Ah tu l'as déjà fait toi ?


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4155025 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu l'as déjà fait toi ?



Toi, tu hésites... on le sent


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Toi, tu hésites... on le sent


_
c'est à dire que Mossieur se fait porter pâle pour les réunions du ©ercle pourtant, jpmiss ne fait pas mal du tout bon, il fait ça avec les dents mais c'est un super anesthésiste, on sent rien du tout 
_


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4155069 a dit:
			
		

> _
> c'est à dire que Mossieur se fait porter pâle pour les réunions du ©ercle pourtant, jpmiss ne fait pas mal du tout bon, il fait ça avec les dents mais c'est un super anesthésiste, on sent rien du tout
> _


Sont propres, ses dents ?!.....


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Sont propres, ses dents ?!.....



_il les nettoie à la vodka et au rhum, ça brille nickel !!  _


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2007)

o==8

(bilbo)


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4155118 a dit:
			
		

> _il les nettoie à la vodka et au rhum, ça brille nickel !!  _


 
Rectification: au single malt (Islay de préférence) et au rhum (Guadeloupe de préférence).
Je laisse la vodka au gueules d'acier et aux ados boutonneux en quette d'ivresse flash. :rateau: 

Et en effet, mes dents elles sont en parfait état


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> .... et au rhum (Guadeloupe de préférence).



...n'importnawak.....:mouais: 

....voilà le meilleur rhum.....

...zoreil' igwowan !!!!


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...n'importnawak.....:mouais:
> 
> ....voilà le meilleur rhum.....
> 
> ...zoreil' igwowan !!!!


Gwada pour moi, en cubi.....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

pffffffffff n'importe quoi les 3 pimbêches !!!   


le rhum n'est rien a coté d'une bonne eau tres fraiche


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> pffffffffff n'importe quoi les 3 pimbêches !!!
> 
> 
> le rhum n'est rien a coté d'une bonne eau tres fraiche



Tu as raison, ma Roberta : l'alcool, c'est mal. Moi je n'en bois jamais.


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as raison, ma Roberta : l'alcool, c'est mal. Moi je n'en bois jamais.


_
comme moi, seulement du rhum au moins comme ça on est sûr de pas s'abimer avec de l'alcool 

sinon, du chablis ou de la bière mais promis jamais ô grand jamais d'alcool 


mais mackie il en boit de l'alcool lui, la preuve : il vomit ! 
_


----------



## Grug (3 Février 2007)

oui, mais maintenant qu'il a moiti&#233; suisse, il nettoie


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> oui, mais maintenant qu'il a moitié suisse, il nettoie



je n'oubli pas mon coté français ... je vais vomir chez les suisses  (ou chier chez le voisin si vous voulez ... je fais de l'import export quoi  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je n'oubli pas mon cot&#233; fran&#231;ais ... je vais vomir chez les suisses  (ou chier chez le voisin si vous voulez ... je fais de l'import export quoi  )



du moment que c'est pas chez moi  ton import/rxport tu peux le pratiquer  o&#249; tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as raison, ma Roberta : l'alcool, c'est mal. Moi je n'en bois jamais.



dommage: je ne t'invitera donc pas a mon prochain rdv avec Mr pinot (gris ) ou  Mr sauterne


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> dommage: je ne t'invitera donc pas a mon prochain rdv avec Mr pinot (gris ) ou  Mr sauterne



Si tous ces Messieurs sont déjà là, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ce Rendez-vous : quitte à être deux ou trois, je préfèra avec Madame Vodka et Mademoiselle Prune !


----------

